
On the Viability of Conspiratorial Beliefs - espeed
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0147905
======
GordonS
Mass surveillance by the security services in both the USA and UK took a long
time to revealed to the public. I'd count that as a 'large-scale conspiracy'.

~~~
andygates
This is one of the real-world examples (along with the Tuskegee syphilis
experiments and an FBI forensics flap) that was used to train the model.

------
rogersmith
Still waiting for a satisfying explanation of the discrepancies between the
Warren commission report and the laws of physics that doesn't involve a
"large-scale conspiracy".

------
talsraviv
This premise has always been the first thought in my mind when hearing of a
conspiracy. Cool to see it modeled in historical context.

------
jcslzr
yes all of them get revealed, it just that they are not accepted. For example
there are pictures of the set of the fake moon landings, still a lot of people
believe in the moon landings.

~~~
DrScump
Were the photos of the Apollo landing sites taken from the Lunar
Reconnaissance Orbiter faked, too?

~~~
jcslzr
oui

